# GMR Catfishing



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Well Mark (Salmonid) and myself and another SOCC member hit the GMR today up by West Carrolton. Ended up being a nice day out, no rain, slightly overcast. Water was really moving, but the bite was good. We boated 5 fish and lost a couple others...which I dont want to get into detail about haha.

Probably boated around 23+ or - pounds of channels today, all nice and healthy and fat.


































All fish were caught on freshly caught and cut hotdogs.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Yeah, it was a good day on size, I thought we had 6 fish, 1 at 6.5lbs, 2 at 5 lbs, 2 around 4 and 1 at 2.5lbs. 
I couldnt believe the MCD actually had the gates open, water was up about 1.5 feet. 62 degrees, just a little flotsum and enough current to counteract the wind blowing upriver. No one spot was loaded but about every other spot gave up a fish or 2 so it worked out into a good day. Best Ive had in a long time at WC! Now if we both can remember to quit setting the dam hook when using circles....
Oh yeah, also verified the upper ramp was fixed!

Salmonid


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Salmonid said:


> Yeah, it was a good day on size, I thought we had 6 fish, 1 at 6.5lbs, 2 at 5 lbs, 2 around 4 and 1 at 2.5lbs.
> I couldnt believe the MCD actually had the gates open, water was up about 1.5 feet. 62 degrees, just a little flotsum and enough current to counteract the wind blowing upriver. No one spot was loaded but about every other spot gave up a fish or 2 so it worked out into a good day. Best Ive had in a long time at WC! Now if we both can remember to quit setting the dam hook when using circles....
> Oh yeah, also verified the upper ramp was fixed!
> 
> Salmonid


Well along with not being able to catch fish on a circle hook I also can't keep count haha.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

Sweet! a friend and i are thinking about getting my boat out on saturday to either fish the pool you fished or another farther north. hopefully the river will still be good and muddy on sat.


----------

